# Made me laugh anyway



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

A young male puts his shopping on the conveyor belt at his local supermarket. The items include an individual steak pie, individual trifle, a small tin of soup and a 30cl bottle of wine.

Checkout operator says, "On your own tonight are you"

The man replies " How can you tell"

To which the checkout operator replies, "Because your fucking ginger"

:lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

LMAO :lol:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

ROFL :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

ROFL whilst LMAO


----------



## mussy (Feb 4, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

pmslscaotk

p myself laughing spitting coffee all over the keyboard

:roll:


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

:lol: :lol: [smiley=jester.gif]


----------

